# Yearbook



## x highhand17 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have just been made photo editor/ chief photographer of my yearbook and it is scary because
a.) This is my first time even on yearbook and i have been put on such a high status
and b.) The people expect a lot from me and I am going to try to meet or go beyond their expectations,
but any tips on yearbook photography
mainly artsy photography
the head lady was really also stressing on angles


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 5, 2006)

Candids are crucial in a yearbook, and I think there are a lot of creative ways to take shots. Here are a few:

-Low to the ground in the hallway, so people look down at you.
-Just the opposite, up on a ladder say in the cafeteria or something.
-From a teachers perspective, maybe from the front of the room or looking over their papers on the desk. 
-Looking at the classroom through a window.
-Shots through the library shelves with books framing the subject.
-Shots on the school bus.
-Maybe set your camera on a timer and set it on your lunch tray, so your food is framing the picture as you are walking through the cafeteria.
-Assembly shots could be shot from low to the ground looking up at the speaker on stage, maybe even get him to look down at you.

Theres a couple ideas, but the possibilities are endless and I'm sure you'll think of more and better ones!


----------



## x highhand17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I really like the looking at the classroom through a window, and the library shelves. however we dont have a bus so cant do that one:[

yes my teacher was crucial as to how the angles shoul be like whoa good. haha
I dont know if im going to get much ladder access but i will try.
thanks a lot :]


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 6, 2006)

Not a problem! Possiblilities are endless!


----------



## photo gal (Sep 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!!  Good luck with it and remember to have fun with it!!!  : )


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Sep 6, 2006)

Look at past yearbooks and get some ideas from there and maybe talk to the teacher and ask her what she would like done differently from those pictures. I think the ideas above are a good place to start. As you are taking pictures, your classmates will help you out as well. Good luck!


----------



## x highhand17 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks everyone. My first assignment is tomorrow *


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 8, 2006)

Have fun!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds great ... but isn't it a mixed bag of emotions to be put on the pedestal of high expectations and having to go from there? Pride and apprehension ... apprehension galore?

But from what I have seen from you so far, you will meet all their expectations! Congratulations on the new "job" .


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 26, 2006)

Good advice guys. I was actually just put in the same position, the thing is tho I'm not even in the yearbook class. One of my friends told the teacher about me because they don't have anyone who is decent in photography and the teacher loved my pictures.



Do you guys have anything to say about the must haves for the homecoming dance? I was thinking about candids mostly maybe some artistic shots if I can find them. I wanted to do a long exposure of everyone dancing with all the colorful lights but I don't know what I would do with the tripod the rest of the night. 

Do you think the 50mm 1.8 should be able to handle the low light with just on camera flash? I don't have a flash unit yet so I guess I have to make it work :/


----------



## morydd (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree that looking through other year books is a good call. You'll find some interesting ideas (and if your yearbook are anything like mine... you'll find lots of things to avoid). Also looking through other yearbooks, look for things you can get that are frequently missed. The teams that aren't the stars, set building for the plays, the hallways when they're empty. Also, see if you get get off campus. Find restraunts that the kids hang out at. Concerts, etc.

Those are some quick thoughts from me.


----------

